# Problème qualité vidéo



## MaToNu (19 Novembre 2008)

Bidonjour à tout le monde ! (rérérence à One Piece avec Skypea)
J'ai mis sur mon ipod nano 4G star wars 3, d'une qualité EXELLENTE ! J'ai fais la même chose avec le 1, même si sa qualité est un tout petit peu moins bonne (ça c'est juste le film en lui même, mais c'est quand même une bonne qualité) et puis maintenant j'ai voulu mettre le 2, et là, patatra, une qualité décevante... J'ai regardé sa taille, c'est 854.451 KO, alors que les autres font approximativement 1.560.00 (plus ou moins).
J'avais déjà mis sur mon premier logiciel qui me permet de mettre la vidéo sur mon ordi, avec une qualité 100%, puis j'ai utilisé HandBrake avec l'option Ipod Atom (d'ailleur je sais pas à quoi ça sert mais bon) comme j'avais fais avec le premier film que j'avais mis.  Vous pouvez m'éclairer pour me dire comment la mettre en très bonne qualité et me dire pourquoi ça a merdé ? Merci d'avance !!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

MaToNu a dit:


> Bidonjour à tout le monde ! (rérérence à One Piece avec Skypea)
> J'ai mis sur mon ipod nano 4G star wars 3, d'une qualité EXELLENTE ! J'ai fais la même chose avec le 1, même si sa qualité est un tout petit peu moins bonne (ça c'est juste le film en lui même, mais c'est quand même une bonne qualité) et puis maintenant j'ai voulu mettre le 2, et là, patatra, une qualité décevante... J'ai regardé sa taille, c'est 854.451 KO, alors que les autres font approximativement 1.560.00 (plus ou moins).
> J'avais déjà mis sur mon premier logiciel qui me permet de mettre la vidéo sur mon ordi, avec une qualité 100%, puis j'ai utilisé HandBrake avec l'option Ipod Atom (d'ailleur je sais pas à quoi ça sert mais bon) comme j'avais fais avec le premier film que j'avais mis.  Vous pouvez m'éclairer pour me dire comment la mettre en très bonne qualité et me dire pourquoi ça a merdé ? Merci d'avance !!



Ton fichier video d'origine est peut être de qualité moyenne.
Ou l'encodage avec HandBrake a merdouillé.

Et 854Mo pour un film sur iPod, c'est beaucoup trop.
Essaye d'encoder avec iSquint.


----------



## MaToNu (19 Novembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Ton fichier video d'origine est peut être de qualité moyenne.
> Ou l'encodage avec HandBrake a merdouillé.
> 
> Et 854Mo pour un film sur iPod, c'est beaucoup trop.
> Essaye d'encoder avec iSquint.



Eké quoi ? J'dois utiliser comment ce logiciel, avec quoi ? Et pourquoi la taille est trop grande ??


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

Télécharge iSquint. Glisse une vidéo à encoder dedans. Rien de compliquer.

Ton fichier vidéo est trop grand car un film au format iPod fait 200Mo, pas plus.


----------



## fandipod (19 Novembre 2008)

J'ai répondu à manotu et je lui ai dit qu'il y avait un problème de conversion, car l'image était trop petite.


----------



## MaToNu (22 Novembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Ton fichier video d'origine est peut être de qualité moyenne.
> Ou l'encodage avec HandBrake a merdouillé.
> 
> Et 854Mo pour un film sur iPod, c'est beaucoup trop.
> Essaye d'encoder avec iSquint.


 C'est beaucoup trop ? Même un film star wars en bonne qualité complet (2H15') ? Ah ben si tu peux me dire comment faire pour qu'ils prennent moins de place ?

*edit* J'essaye de télécharger votre iSquint, mais je ne trouve nul par un lien qui permet de télécharger sur windows, et quand je télécharge sur un site qui ne dit sur quel système d'exploitation, j'ai un fichier pas grand dutout, et quand je clique dessus ça me dit que windows ne sait pas l'ouvrir...


----------



## Gwen (22 Novembre 2008)

iSquint ne marche que sur mac en effet.


----------



## MaToNu (23 Novembre 2008)

gwen a dit:


> iSquint ne marche que sur mac en effet.


 Ah ben ça c'est malin, il aurait pu le dire plutôt XD


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2008)

Au temps pour moi.

Dans ce cas cas, essaie Ipod Video Converter.


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2008)

iSquint, gratuit, n'est plus disponible malheureusement.
Mais l'installation se fait par glisser déposer et je l'ai sur mon Mac (MP&#8230 

_PS: mais, si je puis me permettre, regarder SW avec un iPod ça me dépasse: déjà sur un 15" c'est sacrément limite&#8230;_


----------



## MaToNu (24 Novembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Au temps pour moi.
> 
> Dans ce cas cas, essaie Ipod Video Converter.


Et en quoi est-il mieux que HandBrake ? La taille de la vidéo sera plus petite ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2008)

MaToNu a dit:


> Et en quoi est-il mieux que HandBrake ? La taille de la vidéo sera plus petite ?



Il n'est pas mieux ou moins bien, il est simplement plus "automatisé".
De cette façon, tu auras moins de chance de faire des bêtises lors de l'encodage.


----------



## MaToNu (25 Novembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Il n'est pas mieux ou moins bien, il est simplement plus "automatisé".
> De cette façon, tu auras moins de chance de faire des bêtises lors de l'encodage.


Et par rapport à la taille de mes vidéos : chacunes font environ 1.5GO, pour un film complet star wars de bonne qualité avec 2H15', c'est possible de les avoir encore plus petite en gardant la magnifique qualité d'image ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

MaToNu a dit:


> Et par rapport à la taille de mes vidéos : chacunes font environ 1.5GO, pour un film complet star wars de bonne qualité avec 2H15', c'est possible de les avoir encore plus petite en gardant la magnifique qualité d'image ?



Oui. Le logiciel adaptera simplement ta video à la résolution écran de l'iPod.


----------



## MaToNu (25 Novembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Oui. Le logiciel adaptera simplement ta video à la résolution écran de l'iPod.


 Comment ça il adapte ? Déjà mes films ne sont pas parfaitement cadré, y'a les cotés qui sont grignotés quand même, donc...Et admettons si je réduis la vidéo, ça va me donner combien en mémoire ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

MaToNu a dit:


> Comment ça il adapte ? Déjà mes films ne sont pas parfaitement cadré, y'a les cotés qui sont grignotés quand même, donc...Et admettons si je réduis la vidéo, ça va me donner combien en mémoire ?



Il réduit la résolution. Il rogne pas la video.

Ca te donnera des films de 200/250Mo selon la durée.


----------



## MaToNu (26 Novembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Il réduit la résolution. Il rogne pas la video.
> 
> Ca te donnera des films de 200/250Mo selon la durée.


 Ah mais moi j'veux de la bonne qualité hein, j'veux pas qu'il la baisse !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

MaToNu a dit:


> Ah mais moi j'veux de la bonne qualité hein, j'veux pas qu'il la baisse !



Mais il ne diminue en rien la _qualité_ ! T'as du mal à comprendre hein ?! 

On va être plus précis :

Ton film a une résolution bien plus élevé que la résolution de l'écran de l'iPod.
C'est à dire qu'il y a plus de pixel sur ta vidéo que ne peut en afficher l'écran de ton iPod.
Donc le logiciel va simplement enlevé ces pixels en trop.
Par contre, si tu regardes une vidéo encodée pour iPod sur ton ordinateur, là tu veux avoir une vidéo _riquiqui_ puisque la résolution a diminué. 


'ava mieux ?


----------



## greg74 (26 Novembre 2008)

C'est peut-être par ici que qq'un saura m'aider. Pour maitriser la compression de mon fichier video que je veux passer sous ipod classic, sur lesquels je ne veux pas perdre en son, j'utilise ffmpegX (mac). A part la resolution (640x480 max), y a-t-il des limitations pour qu'on fichier puisse être lu par un ipod classic? (je pense au débit notamment).


----------



## MaToNu (27 Novembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Mais il ne diminue en rien la _qualité_ ! T'as du mal à comprendre hein ?!
> 
> On va être plus précis :
> 
> ...


Ahhhhhh ok XDDD. Excuse moi de ma débilité profonde, elle devient franchement grave >.<
Si je récapèpète bien tout : Mon iPod a une très très bonne qualité d'image, mais le film n'est pas extrêmement bien cadré, c'est-à-dire que quand il y a un dialogue au deux extrêmité de l'écran, il y a un protagoniste que je vois coupé en deux à cause de l'écran qui va pas plus loin xD. Avec ce programme, ça va tout bien me recadrer tout ce bazard, et ça va me faire gagner de la place question mémoire ? (mais si ça se recadre, je risque d'avoir moins de précisions ? Mais moi j'veux de la précisions, même si c'est pas bien cadré ><)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2008)

MaToNu a dit:


> Ahhhhhh ok XDDD. Excuse moi de ma débilité profonde, elle devient franchement grave >.<
> Si je récapèpète bien tout : Mon iPod a une très très bonne qualité d'image, mais le film n'est pas extrêmement bien cadré, c'est-à-dire que quand il y a un dialogue au deux extrêmité de l'écran, il y a un protagoniste que je vois coupé en deux à cause de l'écran qui va pas plus loin xD. Avec ce programme, ça va tout bien me recadrer tout ce bazard, et ça va me faire gagner de la place question mémoire ? (mais si ça se recadre, je risque d'avoir moins de précisions ? Mais moi j'veux de la précisions, même si c'est pas bien cadré ><)



Bon, écoute bonhomme.
Fais ce qu'on te dit ! 
Utilise le programme conseillé, ça réglera ton soucis. Point barre.
Tu auras tout comme il faut avec la meilleure qualité possible et cerise sur le gâteau : en gagnant de la place.


----------



## MaToNu (28 Novembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Bon, écoute bonhomme.
> Fais ce qu'on te dit !
> Utilise le programme conseillé, ça réglera ton soucis. Point barre.
> Tu auras tout comme il faut avec la meilleure qualité possible et cerise sur le gâteau : en gagnant de la place.


 D'acco monsieur :bebe:
Merci de ta réponse !


----------

